# Inshore 6/19 GEORGIA



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Way to Slime the new ride! Did you purchase Shadowcast's Mitzi?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

you know i've never fished ga. before but it looks like you guys have the same terrain as us   nice work on the reds


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

man i went on a personal charter in GA and didnt catch not one thing!! looks like yall did pretty good.
howd the new boat ride for ya??


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

The boat ride was nice but there was little chop.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

> The boat ride was nice but there was little chop.


wet or no??


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Way to break the ice on the new ride!  SBC is right, it does look like north Florida, so keep the reports coming.


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

100% dry


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

some new scenery is very cool, nice work on the fish too.


----------



## GAfly01 (Jun 4, 2007)

Check your PM


----------

